# If you had to make 1000 per month self employed ASAP



## WoodsDweller

Here's y'all a new one to chew on. 

If you had to make 1000 per month from home or off of your homestead or become self employed and you had 5k to start a business what would it be and how would you do it?


----------



## nyhunter

Lawncare / landscaping , if you allready have a truck and trailer you could get $4000 in good used equipment and be in business. Use the other 1k for gas and overhead expenses until you have a few established customers.


----------



## WoodsDweller

Thank uou


----------



## Sourdough

Install home and business security systems. Also do security assessment of homes and business. Fortify doors and windows. Clean and do basic maintenance of firearms. Pest control. Private Detective work. House-set a near by farm while owner is on vacation. Haul away old building and old equipment. Buy a log-splitter and split other peoples firewood. Tree removal. Handyman.


----------



## WoodsDweller

Sourdough said:


> Install home and business security systems. Also do security assessment of homes and business. Fortify doors and windows. Clean and do basic maintenance of firearms. Pest control. Private Detective work. House-set a near by farm while owner is on vacation. Haul away old building and old equipment. Buy a log-splitter and split other peoples firewood. Tree removal. Handyman.



Good ideas.


----------



## Ellendra

Assuming a decent internet connection, I would invest in some intensive programming classes. There's a list of places that hire at-home workers here: http://www.thepennyhoarder.com/125-work-from-home-companies/ but the majority are looking for programmers.

I'm ok with programming, but I just don't like it enough to learn one of the newer, more in-demand languages.

(That may be a sibling rivalry thing. My brother is an expert programmer, has been since he was 7. If I start studying programming, he will turn it into a competition no matter what, and he has 30+ years of experience. I'd rather play in the dirt.)


----------



## Redd89

Build fence, raise fryer chickens, market garden, cutting firewood/lumber/fence posts, and trap. I heard that people are able to sell tanned hides as wall hangers and rugs for quite a bit of money, too. As well as making things out of them. But I really don't know the market for that very well. I would assume you would have to put it on etsy.com and Facebook for advertisement and be able to ship your products. I do know of one lady who makes cowboy decor out of spotted cow hides and sells them for quite a bit. It's amazing how many ways you can make money without ever having to "work for the man."


----------



## farmerDale

I would buy 60 weanling pigs (80 bucks a piece), with the 5000, and feed them waste grain and pasture on my farm, and turn them into boxed pork, worth 30 000 dollars. In 5 months.


----------



## WoodsDweller

You should do that every month


----------



## farmerDale

MOSTBCWT01 said:


> You should do that every month


I have a friend who raises a LOT of weaners. It is in the works actually. We are sorting out the details as we speak.


----------



## WoodsDweller

Let me know how that goes. I might get into that business. Wouldn't take long at that rate to be a millionaire.


----------



## farmerDale

MOSTBCWT01 said:


> Let me know how that goes. I might get into that business. Wouldn't take long at that rate to be a millionaire.


But where are you going to get your grain for 60 hogs from? There is a lot of cost there, unless you have a good "in".


----------



## WoodsDweller

farmerDale said:


> But where are you going to get your grain for 60 hogs from? There is a lot of cost there, unless you have a good "in".



I'll decide that when you let us know how fast you make your first million. Going by your numbers that's a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Vahomesteaders

Barn, home and fence painting company. No shortage of people who hate to paint. When I had my painting business up until 2010 before I decided to go full time farming, I made as much as 30k for 1 month jobs fixing and painting old farm houses and barns. 1k a week was an easy average even during winter in slow times.


----------



## ke4mcl

ebay selling oddities from fleamarket. been doing it for years.


----------



## farmerDale

WoodsDweller said:


> I'll decide that when you let us know how fast you make your first million. Going by your numbers that's a drop in the bucket.


Tell you what. I will sell you all the grain you want.


----------



## siberian

would love to buy your grain, but I spent all 5000 on pigs


----------



## doc-

Just do it the smart way: tell The Feds you're going to manufacture electric cars or solar panels. They'll give you more money than you could ever possibly spend and you never have to actually produce anything. :nana:


----------



## frogmammy

The Jan 2016 Time magazine had an article about companies (like Uber) who offer "jobs" through apps/computers, that people can sign up for, either as users or providers.

There's *Instacart*, that offers grocery delivery...
*Airbnb*, so you could rent out your home, or a room to someone who needs it...
*Lyft*, which is like Uber...
*TaskRabbit*, to get odd jobs, errands run...
*Zirx*, valet parking on demand...
*Caviar*, courier work delivering food from restaurants...
*Handy*, "expert" handymen and home cleaners...
*Postmates*, courier work delivering local goods...

All of these say, you can make up to $1,000 a week, and work as much, or as little, as you want.

Sounds like fun!

Mon


----------



## Terri

Housekeeping pays $50 for a half-day where I live. It may be less profitable than wieners but it is FAST!


----------



## sisterpine

Honestly, I would become a prostitute or run a gaggle of hookers. A grand a month is quite a bit! I am currently selling eggs for about a hundred a month, selling fruits and veggies for about 200 profit, selling stone cabinet knobs for a few hundred each month and selling rosaries and jewelry for another couple of hundred. I think you will need more than one single job type thing.


----------



## DatacomGuy

farmerDale said:


> I would buy 60 weanling pigs (80 bucks a piece), with the 5000, and feed them waste grain and pasture on my farm, and turn them into boxed pork, worth 30 000 dollars. In 5 months.


I need more info on this.. Where do i start reading?


----------



## Terri

Do you have the grain? Because feed can cost. 

Assume that it would take 6 pounds of feed to put one pound of gain on a pig....and I am guessing how much feed it takes to put a pound of gain on a pig......and then find out what hogs sell for in your area. Also find out the price of feed in your area.

Add in the cost of shelter and shipping the pigs to market.

Is a profit possible? The formula would be sales price minus costs. 

.....................................

One year when my kids were toddlers, they were wasting a lot of food so I fed it to the 6 chickens. Those eggs cost me 25 cents per dozen because the chickens did not bother to eat much bought feed.

My eggs now cost me $3 a dozen to produce, as the kids are grown and moved out and active young people waste very little food anyways. They eat everything.

It is the same with pigs: the poster who would grow the pigs had some grain he apparently could not sell. Pigs love grain. So, he could raise pigs for less than some of us could.


----------



## Wild_Bill

Question-how do you become a millionaire pig farming? Answer-start with 2 million!


----------



## Ellendra

WoodsDweller, I want to thank you for starting this thread. Both of my jobs are going through a slow spell, and my hours are being cut more than I can afford them to be. Because you asked this question, I had the solution thought up before I even had the problem. I've recently taken my own advice and enrolled in a programming course.

Thank you.


----------



## Kevingr

Funny discussion on the pigs, I sense lots of sarcasm. I have a neighbor doing something similar with pigs and he is a millionaire if you count the value of his operation. He seems to be doing well.

$1000 a month is no small sum when you think about it, it's enough to keep most people out of bankruptcy or losing their house. Around here there's lots of competition in the landscaping business as well as the scraping business. The latest craze is doing the "Flea Market Flip" business, buy something cheap at a Flea Market and then repurposing the item and reselling for an outrages amount of money. But again, that market is getting saturated too.

For me, to earn $1000 right away in month? My feeling is you need to do something that costs little or nothing, so you either need to have the skills already or have the tools already. So to me that means things like House cleaning, low to no entry cost and low to no skill required. Painting, taping sheetrock, hanging sheetrock or other handyman type jobs require skills. Painting? If I hire someone to paint my house it better be better than I can do it or there's going to be a problem. Same goes for taping sheetrock.


----------



## Declan

Lawncare and I would contact all the banks and offer them 10% off their current rate to mow their REO/foreclosure properties. They would probably want you to start winteriziing the houses they get; clearing out the trash/furniture, and such too.


----------



## cc-rider

My son (who was nearly a high school drop out and in "special education") started his own business doing carpet cleaning. He bought a used van and equipment, fabricated whatever else he needed, and bought the cleaning supplies (which are pretty cheap) and started. He currently hires 2 or 3 men full-time, and doesn't work the business himself. It pays for itself and he just collects the money. With that money he started a truck-washing business ($4500 for the pressure washer), and collects over $10K a month from just one truck company in exchange for washing their 60-70 rigs once a week. He hires HS kids and young adults for one day a week to wash trucks and gets it all done on weekends. Pays them $10-11 hour, cash, at the end of the day. 

He's currently rolling that income in property maintenance jobs. Doesn't cost much to clean out apartments, etc., and there is a high demand. 

It can be done. Just takes determination.


----------



## frogmammy

If your son was in special education, he must have been a stellar student! Congrats on having the kid that a LOT of parents would like to have!

Mon


----------



## farmerDale

Terri said:


> .....................................
> 
> 
> 
> It is the same with pigs: the poster who would grow the pigs had some grain he apparently could not sell. Pigs love grain. So, he could raise pigs for less than some of us could.


You got it! It only takes a measly 12 to 15 bushels of wheat/faba/pea mix to get a hog from weaning to butcher. For me, that grain mix would only be worth 50 to 80 dollars per hog. Also, I would be pasturing the hogs as well, so their feed intake should be less than of they were confined in pens. If my feed cost can be kept at 50 bucks a hog, there is a large margin. 100 hogs would only take 1500 bushels MAX. That is only 20 or 30 acres of grain land to produce.


The biggest key is having enough space, (land). Fences, watering systems, etc. of course for me, would be my bigger cost.

Every one is going to have far different costs etc. An example is our laying hens free ranging on the sheep pasture all spring summer and fall. We have zero feed costs in summer, and in winter, our feed is quite cheap because we have surplus grain. We make out really good with our 5 dollar per 18 pack of eggs.


----------

